# Best headlamp for under $50?



## chadakin (Aug 17, 2010)

As the title states, I am looking for the best headlamp for under $50. I understand that "best" is subjective, but I thought I couldn't go wrong making a decision after reading posts from a variety of perspectives. 

I will be using the headlamp mostly for hunting, fishing, and the like. I would need it to get me through the woods or to my fishing spot just before dawn and just after dusk. I would prefer the headlamp run on AA or AAA batteries (preferably AA). I hope you guys can help me out.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## carrot (Aug 17, 2010)

IMHO Princeton Tec EOS.


----------



## d1337 (Aug 17, 2010)

I second the PT EOS. The latest 70 lumen is great. It has three modes that allow for great runtimes and brightness. It's light, compact and efficient. You can usually find them online for less than $40.


----------



## Mark620 (Aug 17, 2010)

Zebralight 
H50b Headlamp AA Flood $ 45.00 
H50w Headlamp AA Neutral White $ 47.00 

PS. Before Yesterday, I would have agreed. I have 4 (four) PT EOS' and 3 of them are cracked.


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 17, 2010)

carrot said:


> IMHO Princeton Tec EOS.



Damn Straight, warm beam and a perfect mix of flood+throw that is perfect for headlamp type uses. and made in the USA...


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 17, 2010)

Mark620 said:


> Zebralight
> H50b Headlamp AA Flood $ 45.00
> H50w Headlamp AA Neutral White $ 47.00
> 
> PS. Before Yesterday, I would have agreed. I have 4 (four) PT EOS' and 3 of them are cracked.



Ive had two EOS's that have been bombproof, and one zebralight H50 that just stopped working for no reason.


----------



## Flint&Steel (Aug 17, 2010)

Another vote for the PT EOS. They run about $35 or so. Mine was chewed on by my friend's Doberman at a camping trip last December and still works great.


----------



## chadakin (Aug 18, 2010)

*Thanks for the replies!*

So, it looks as though most agree that the Princeton Tec EOS is the best bang for the buck. Is there anything else I should consider beyond the Zebralights? Is there even a close second to the Princeton Tec EOS or should I not even consider anything else?

I really appreciate the responses. I knew asking you folks on here was a good idea. 

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## barry1me (Aug 18, 2010)

what about the Fenix HL20? I have seen them online for $40


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 18, 2010)

PT EOS rocks in AAA. Not sure anything is better for the money though also like the HL20.


----------



## chadakin (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone know why the Princeton Tec EOS is cheaper in black (@ $35 shipped) than at least some of the other colors including orange and blue (@ $45 shipped)? I am leaning towards the Princeton Tec EOS, but I am still happy to have any other recommendations and appreciate those I have already received.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## jefcsun (Aug 18, 2010)

Remington Headlamp (Model #RMHL4AA-B). Currently, only $19.99 + free shipping at buy.com. Link: http://www.buy.com/prod/remington-headlamp-w-4-aa-batteries/q/loc/111/217064405.html

Great headlamp. I have 3 of them.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 18, 2010)

Been using an EOS in the woods and on the water for years. I try to carry as little as possible while bowhunting and fishing. The EOS is easy to slip in a pocket and no batteries will be hanging off the back of your skull.


----------



## d1337 (Aug 19, 2010)

chadakin said:


> Anyone know why the Princeton Tec EOS is cheaper in black (@ $35 shipped) than at least some of the other colors including orange and blue (@ $45 shipped)? I am leaning towards the Princeton Tec EOS, but I am still happy to have any other recommendations and appreciate those I have already received.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad



Make sure that they are the 70 lumen models. There are some 50 lumen and even some 25 lumen models out there. I have the 50 and 70 lumen and they are both great but if you can get 20 more lumens why wouldn't you.


----------



## JCup (Aug 22, 2010)

jefcsun said:


> Remington Headlamp (Model #RMHL4AA-B). Currently, only $19.99 + free shipping at buy.com. Link: http://www.buy.com/prod/remington-headlamp-w-4-aa-batteries/q/loc/111/217064405.html
> 
> Great headlamp. I have 3 of them.



This headlamp was on woot.com a week or so ago for $15, and I bought three after reading other threads here and considering this a good value, and Christmas is coming up.

I've tried out the Remington RMHL4AA-B these past few days. It has good overall design and construction. Comfortable and durable straps with good adjustment. The high power beam uses a TIR, producing a pretty good throw, and the diffuser works nicely. On low with the diffuser, you have a usable task light for close work or inside the tent, etc.

I like the 4AA battery pack, although it does mean leaning back against something you have interference.

They are using PWM to regulate the main LED (Cree XRE P4). One advantage of this is that the current demand is not too great for alkaline batteries. I will set mine up with Eneloops, but the ability to get good runtime and light output from alkalines is a plus for me. I keep a big stash of Kirkland AA's around for emergencies.

Not sure how much use I will get from the red T5 LED's, but there are probably some cases where night vision will be preserved. 

Although this is obviously intended as a hunting light, it is a pretty strong performer if you want throw, and it is well made. 

Buy.com has OK service, IMHO; so at $20 shipped, you have a real bargain. Woot will very likely have this again at $15, as they did not sell out.


----------



## senecaripple (Aug 22, 2010)

woot also charges $5.00 for shipping.


----------



## chadakin (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

Chad


----------



## KRUPPSTAHL (Aug 24, 2010)

i use a coast LED focusable headlamp, run by 3 AAA's
the light puts out about 150 lm, and i used it very hard.
it sells at Fry's or Home depot for about 49 bucks

best bang imo


----------



## Caseman2 (Aug 26, 2010)

carrot said:


> IMHO Princeton Tec EOS.


 

+1 !


----------



## electrothump (Aug 28, 2010)

1+ on the Coast H7 best all around in my book. Get the pack that says 174 lumens. Lowes has them for fifty bucks. Very bright, or dim, spot or flood controlled by two very fast moving levers. Fastest adjusting light I've seen. Uses three AAA's. I would not count on it be overly water resistant though.


----------



## kenwahoo (Aug 28, 2010)

What's wrong with one of those Chinese ones with a supposedly Cree bulb for less than $10? Runs on 3 AAA and lasts ok. Advertises as 5W but I think it's actually only 3w but still bright enough for sport. If it goes you won't worry so much. I've got a Petzl Zoom which has outlasted them but new tech has overtaken so that it's now retired. Cant be bothered to update bulb as still not as bright as current ones.

ken


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 30, 2010)

kenwahoo said:


> What's wrong with one of those Chinese ones with a supposedly Cree bulb for less than $10? . . .


 
If you just want a headlamp for emergency use during a blackout, their lack of build quality is probably okay. (Unless the light craps out on you while walking down the stairs of your home with all the lights still out.)

Many folks looking for a headlamp enjoy going caving. For that activity, quality is an absolute MUST. Bright & Cheap just isn't going to cut it. 

Also, another vote for the PT EOS. Worth every penny.


----------



## BigusLightus (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Kenwahoo,

If a person enjoys the lowest quality then there is nothing wrong with an under $10 headlamp. However, the OP asked for the "Best headlamp" not the cheapest, lowest quality.


----------



## 2vtx (Aug 31, 2010)

The EOS gets my vote also. It was my first headlamp purchase and I'm very satisfied. The customer service at Princeton Tec is amazing. My first experience with them was when I broke one of the tabs on the plastic clip. I sent an email asking where I could purchase the part, they sent it to me free of charge, no questions asked. Some time later the waterproof switch covering came off, one email later I received a brand new light free of charge. 

Steve


----------



## chadakin (Aug 31, 2010)

2vtx said:


> The EOS gets my vote also. It was my first headlamp purchase and I'm very satisfied. The customer service at Princeton Tec is amazing. My first experience with them was when I broke one of the tabs on the plastic clip. I sent an email asking where I could purchase the part, they sent it to me free of charge, no questions asked. Some time later the waterproof switch covering came off, one email later I received a brand new light free of charge.
> 
> Steve



This info. regarding Princeton Tec customer service is good to know given that I just purchased an EOS yesterday. Again, thanks to everyone for the replies. Your help is certainly appreciated. Now if I could only get some replies to my thread on chargers in the Flashlight Electronics - Batteries Included forumhttp://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=9 ... 

Chad


----------



## jcalvert (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Chad,

Believe it or not, after many, many months of researching flashlights, camp lanterns and headlamps, this is my inaugaral post on CPF. So here we go!

I must agree with the majority that the PT EOS is great and one of my favorites, in fact PT's products in general are my go-to brand for performance and value. I recognize that there are a lot of great product brands out there, but PT is where I stumbled and have been brand loyal ever since. However, ever since the PT Remix came out last year, my 50 lumen EOS's have been relegated to sitting in our vehicle's glove boxes in case of emergencies because they can use Li Ion batteries which remain relatively fresh for a long time in dormant storage. But the Remix has been my exclusive headlamp since I first picked one up at a REI in Michigan. I don't think I have ever paid more than $25 on sale.

And now, earlier in 2010, PT came out with the 70 lumen Remix Pro (ratail $60) which uses a single primary CR123, is regulated and starts out on low mode instead of high like all the other PT models I have (EOS, Fuel, Scout). Now that I have purchased some tactical flashlights (with the education I have aquired on CPF) that require CR123's or 18650's and the fact that I want to limit the types of batteries I purchase and store, the Remix Pro has become my favorite. And I have yet to pay more than $45 w/ shipping.

When the cold weather hits in Michigan, between fall/winter camping and taking my evening walks in the dark and cold, I'm counting on the Pro to perform as the Remix and EOS have.

By the way, in addition to all the uses I have found that are helped with handsfree lighting, as a night owl, I use my headlamps every night to raid the fridge, read a book, etc. so as not to disturb the rest of my household.

I sincerely hope my first post becomes a help to you!






All the best,
John C


----------



## brucered (Sep 11, 2010)

so my search for the best >$50 headlamp for my wife for camping seems to point towards the Princeton Tec EOS.

i'm in canada, and MEC has both the 50 lumen tec and the 50 lumen remix (not sure if in store will have the 70lumen stick over it), but for the price, if they are both 50 lumen, which model would be better.

Princeton Tec EOS $37.50
or
Princeton Tec Remix $43.50

as for me, i have a petzl that works just fine, but i do like the look and specs on that new fenix HP20. i'd have that on my head, and my yellow TK20 in my hand.


----------



## Imon (Sep 11, 2010)

I love the PT EOS too but I hate carrying around AAAs.

Because all of the flashlights I carry when I go outdoors are 123s I'll usually take my Streamlight Argo HP. I think it's a nice balance between throw and flood and the UI is very straightforward. 

Either way, you can't go wrong.


----------



## jcalvert (Sep 12, 2010)

brucered said:


> so my search for the best >$50 headlamp for my wife for camping seems to point towards the Princeton Tec EOS.
> 
> i'm in canada, and MEC has both the 50 lumen tec and the 50 lumen remix (not sure if in store will have the 70lumen stick over it), but for the price, if they are both 50 lumen, which model would be better.
> 
> ...


 
brucered,

I have the EOS (50 lumen model), which I really like in the winter because you can use Li ion batteries which work better in cold weather and store longer than standard batteries. Energizer has AAA Li ion batteries readily available, at least in the U.S. But they are costly, relatively speaking.

I also have the Remix (AAA) in both the 50 & 70 lumen models and I like them better than the EOS because they are smaller, lighter, have both a single, distance throwing Maxbright LED and a set of three smaller Ultrabright LEDs that create more of a close range flood beam that I personally use for reading in low mode. Both LEDs have high and low mode settings, but no emergency strobes (if that matters to you).

Finally, I have my new favorite, the newer Remix Pro (70 lumen) model that uses a single CR123 Li ion battery which is even lighter yet than three AAA Li ions and again does better in cold weather, and which I assume might be readily available in Canada (Duracell, Energizer, etc.).

I bought mine online for $44.99 + $4.90 shipping at BrightGuy.com. http://www.brightguy.com/products/Princeton_Tec_Remix_PRO_LED_Headlamp

As a Michigander, I'm in Canada regularly to visit family, not that I've gone out to buy batteries. However, if you go with the single CR123 route, I would definately buy online from companies like Lighthound.com or Battery Junction.com. They're a lot cheaper that way, even with shipping, at least within the U.S. Canada may have it's own discount battery/electronics supplier/online-retailer from which to order. Doesn't Canada Tire carry everything including the kitchen sink?

Getting back to the Remix Pro, unlike the standard Remix or the EOS, the Pro's two LED lighting group's start out on low mode. That way you don't have to cycle through the high modes first to get to the low. This is very important for tactical/military purposes, but for me, I like it so that I don't wake up my wife when I read in bed.

So, armed with this information and depending on how much BrightGuy.com charges to ship wherever you are in Canada, my extensive price searches indicate that BG has the lowest everday prices on the PT Remix Pro. And since BG is based in Ohio, maybe the shipping won't be too bad

I hope this helps!

All the best,
John


----------



## Thermion (Sep 12, 2010)

+1 
The Remix Pro is a great light. The beam pattern and tint on bright are really usable.


----------



## jcalvert (Sep 12, 2010)

Imon said:


> I love the PT EOS too but I hate carrying around AAAs.
> 
> Because all of the flashlights I carry when I go outdoors are 123s I'll usually take my Streamlight Argo HP. I think it's a nice balance between throw and flood and the UI is very straightforward.
> 
> Either way, you can't go wrong.


 
FYI, (posted earlier)

>>>And now, earlier in 2010, PT came out with the 70 lumen Remix Pro (ratail $60) which uses a single primary CR123, is regulated and starts out on low mode instead of high like all the other PT models I have (EOS, Fuel, Scout). Now that I have purchased some tactical flashlights (with the education I have aquired on CPF) that require CR123's or 18650's and the fact that I want to limit the types of batteries I purchase and store, the Remix Pro has become my favorite. And I have yet to pay more than $45 w/ shipping.

When the cold weather hits in Michigan, between fall/winter camping and taking my evening walks in the dark and cold, I'm counting on the Pro to perform as the Remix and EOS have.

By the way, in addition to all the uses I have found that are helped with handsfree lighting, as a night owl, I use my headlamps every night to raid the fridge, read a book, etc. so as not to disturb the rest of my household.<<<

http://www.brightguy.com/products/Princeton_Tec_Remix_PRO_LED_Headlamp

All the best,
John


----------



## MIKENC (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll throw in a vote for the Argo HP. It is a good value at $25-$30, that is simple,dependable,bright,well regulated,and only weighs 4 oz. w/batteries. Although I do like my Zebralight H31w better(great tint), but it is more than $50


----------



## tritan (Sep 23, 2010)

barry1me said:


> what about the Fenix HL20? I have seen them online for $40




I was also looking for a light in the range for price. Looking for lightweight headlamp for backpacking. I have heard there are issues with the Petzl E-lite so I was looking at the tikka plus and XP models along with the PT Byte. Any ideas on these compared to the EOS everybody is recommending? This Fenix looks great does the head swival?


----------



## tritan (Sep 23, 2010)

chadakin said:


> Anyone know why the Princeton Tec EOS is cheaper in black (@ $35 shipped) than at least some of the other colors including orange and blue (@ $45 shipped)? I am leaning towards the Princeton Tec EOS, but I am still happy to have any other recommendations and appreciate those I have already received.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad



Found the black one on Amazon for 29.95. strange deal with the color price differences.


----------



## tritan (Sep 23, 2010)

jcalvert said:


> Hi Chad,
> 
> Believe it or not, after many, many months of researching flashlights, camp lanterns and headlamps, this is my inaugaral post on CPF. So here we go!
> 
> ...



You look like you have tryed all the PT lights . How about the Byte? I am looking for a really lightweight headlamp for the price and 30Lum it looks like a good deal. I am using a micro squeeze light now for backpacking and anything brighter then that will do?


----------



## jcalvert (Sep 24, 2010)

tritan said:


> You look like you have tryed all the PT lights . How about the Byte? I am looking for a really lightweight headlamp for the price and 30Lum it looks like a good deal. I am using a micro squeeze light now for backpacking and anything brighter then that will do?


 
tri,

The fact that it's after 1:30a.m. and I'm at the computer (serial insomniac) is at least some testimony to the Remix Pro. I use this lamp for everthing where I need to be handsfree. But I haven't tried the Byte and I doubt I will, with the versatility of the RP.

Between the fact it's super light weight (only 2 grams more than the Byte) due to it using a single CR123, it's regulated, and that it's very, very versatile with 2 throw modes and 2 flood modes, this model is what I would recommend for your needs. Here's the PT Remix Pro link: http://www.princetontec.com/index.php?q=remix-pro.

The website doesn't provide the lumen output for any other than the MaxBright high mode which is the advertised 70 lumens, which BTW is more than enough for my nights walks/hikes. In fact I usually use the Maxbright low mode for that purpose. I always carry a flashlight if I need more throw. As for a 30 lumen level, I'd guesstimate that the 3 LED Ultrabright cluster on high puts out somewhere in that vicinity.

Additionally, if you like the single red led on the Byte, you can get the Remix Pro w/ red or green LEDs in the Ultrabright clusters. I only use the all white.

Lastly, the feature I really appreciate over any other headlamp I've ever used is that the switch is both very tactile and easy to push, even with winter gloves on. This light is just so awesome for my purposes.

If you decide to give it a try, the best price I've found is from BrightGuy.com at $45 + shipping, which came to $49.90 (USPS Priority Mail in two days).

I hope I've helped! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## hello_frank (Sep 24, 2010)

Fenix HP20，with a remote pack:thumbsup:


----------



## tritan (Sep 24, 2010)

I bought the byte today had to get some other batteries for my pocket lights 2016 coin batteries. 31.00 bucks with 16 2016 batteries and a headlamp . We will see if PT quality is alll its cracked up to be. I can't find a review on the byte any where but for 17 bucks its worth a try.


----------



## jcalvert (Sep 24, 2010)

tritan said:


> I bought the byte today had to get some other batteries for my pocket lights 2016 coin batteries. 31.00 bucks with 16 2016 batteries and a headlamp . We will see if PT quality is alll its cracked up to be. I can't find a review on the byte any where but for 17 bucks its worth a try.


 
Good attitude tri!:twothumbs

One of first PTs I purchased was the Scout that uses coin cells also, and it's a feather. The output is ideal for reading in bed or tent w/o disturbing my wife. The cost and runtime of coin cells eventually made me want more, so then I bought the Fuel, then EOS, then Remix and now Remix Pro. Each new product has been an evolutionary advance.

FYI to potential PT buyers: I don't see that the Byte will be anything more to loyal PT customers than having been designed for filling a small market niche. Since weight and size are strong considerations for backpackers, the Remix Pro at 2 grams more, gives you so much more IMO, but you pay for it as well.

tri, if my experience w/ PT counts for anything, the quality has been very good, but not perfect. One complaint I have is that the couple of times I had to send a headlamp in for warranty work, although it gets done eventually, it can take weeks to receive a replacement after they receive it. Of course I have plenty of PT headlamps, so I really don't miss it.

BTW, I for one would like to get your impression of the Byte after a trial period. Thanks!

John


----------



## COLD_fusion (Sep 26, 2010)

These are hard to beat, and at a price that is insane!
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29435


----------



## wild68fury (Sep 26, 2010)

I would recommend the Zebralight H51. I really like the different outputs and it had a glass lens for more OTF lumens.

H51 Light Output
High: H1 200 Lm (0.9 hrs) or H2 140 Lm (2 hrs)
Medium: M1 30 Lm (12 hrs) or M2 8 Lm (39 hrs)
Low: L1 2.5 Lm (3 days) or L2 0.2 Lm (16 days)
Light output are out the front (OTF) values. Runtime tests are done using Sanyo 2000mAh Eneloop AA batteries. For me, I get more runtime with AA lithium batteries and I never have trouble in the cold weather.

EOS Output
High: 1 hour 70 lumens OTF ?
Medium: 11 hours ? lumens
Low: 50 hours ? lumens
After that, it goes unregulated. Please see manual for details.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptec-user-manuals/4645265679/sizes/l/in/set-72157623182689793/

After owning a zebralight, I gave all my other headlights away.


----------



## jcalvert (Sep 26, 2010)

wild68fury said:


> I would recommend the Zebralight H51. I really like the different outputs and it had a glass lens for more OTF lumens.
> 
> H51 Light Output
> High: H1 200 Lm (0.9 hrs) or H2 140 Lm (2 hrs)
> ...


 
Wild,

In spite of my fondness of my PT Remix Pro, I have been looking at the ZL H31 for those times when I hike/snoeshoe at night in the deep woods of Michigan during winter where 70 lumens works, but I would like more. Hopefully, I'll be able to do that again one day when my hip heels. In the meantime, I have the following observations then questions:

Unlike most traditional headlamps that pivot on a hinge mechanism, it looks like these ZL headlamps simply rotate the whole body w/in the headband's light holder. Is this right? Or does the holder w/ light in it, pivot like traditional methods?

Do these holders eventually lose their hold, thus allowing the light to slip from the position you intended as you move along (especially when the holder's material contracts in the cold weather)?

Also, one feature of my PT Remix Pro that I really like, is how tactile and easy it is to press the switch. Because I would be wearing winter gloves (or at least glove liners), how tactile and easy or difficult are ZL switches to press? Thanks!

John


----------



## flatline (Sep 26, 2010)

jcalvert said:


> Wild,
> 
> In spite of my fondness of my PT Remix Pro, I have been looking at the ZL H31 for those times when I hike/snoeshoe at night in the deep woods of Michigan during winter where 70 lumens works, but I would like more. Hopefully, I'll be able to do that again one day when my hip heels. In the meantime, I have the following observations then questions:
> 
> ...



My H501 stays where I've aimed it without any difficulty. It's a pretty snug fit in the headband. The only complaint I've heard is that the H60 bounces some if you're jogging. Don't know if that also applies to the smaller Zebralight headlamps.

I've had no trouble with the switch when wearing gloves, but YMMV.

--flatline


----------



## wild68fury (Sep 26, 2010)

The light rotates in the holder. I think the holder is made out of silicone. It moves around pritty easy when I am not wearing it but holds it firm when I am wearing it. I do not run with it but I heard some complain about it turning so I jumpped up and down and it did not move for me. The switch is electronic, not a clicky, so it is very easy to use. You can to loosen the tail cap if you pack it in a bag to prevent it from turning on.


----------



## jcalvert (Sep 26, 2010)

wild68fury said:


> The light rotates in the holder. I think the holder is made out of silicone. It moves around pritty easy when I am not wearing it but holds it firm when I am wearing it. I do not run with it but I heard some complain about it turning so I jumpped up and down and it did not move for me. The switch is electronic, not a clicky, so it is very easy to use. You can to loosen the tail cap if you pack it in a bag to prevent it from turning on.


 
Wild,

Thank you for going to the extent of jumping around with it on and the response in general. That was the info I needed. 

Although I would like to see ZL make the headlamp holder with a traditional headlamp pivoting design like Princeton Tec's products and a clamping mechanism for the light to more easily install/remove from the holder while also stabilizing it from rough movement, I think I'll give it a try anyway!

John


----------

